# Jolly Jumpers?



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

My MIL has gotten into the habit of snapping up every baby-related product she sees at garage sales, and bringing them over to our house (even though our baby isn't even close to finished baking yet)

The latest object is a Jolly Jumper- the kind with a cloth harness that extends from a metal spring and chain that sits inside an aluminum A-frame

It doesn't look safe to me? Am I imagining it or were these recalled long ago? Should I donate it or just throw it away?


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of to many "baby-putter-inner" whether they have recalls on them or not. I did use a bouncy seat when DS was really little and I needed to put him in something long enough to take a shower or something. But other than that, we didn't need too many of those baby gadgets. When I was preg. people always asked me if I had a swing or an exersaucer, and my response was always "We're going to wait and see if he actually needs one."

So safe or not (and it doesn't sound like this one is), you might suggest that your mom wait and see if it's something babe might need before spending her hard earned money. And if she's just wanting to buy things for the babe, you might drop hints about other things that would definitely be more useful (slings/wraps, cloth diapers, car seat, books, breast pump, etc)


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

theyre still made.... we got one from freecycle when ds was 3-ish months old and he absolutly loved it. its one of the few "baby holders" we had.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanniesue2* 
So safe or not (and it doesn't sound like this one is), you might suggest that your mom wait and see if it's something babe might need before spending her hard earned money. And if she's just wanting to buy things for the babe, you might drop hints about other things that would definitely be more useful (slings/wraps, cloth diapers, car seat, books, breast pump, etc)

Most of the stuff she brings us is hand-me-downs from so-and-so's uncle's cousin's daughter's kid, so I don't feel awful about finding new homes for the stuff she brings (We've only kept the crib and bassinet she brought and rehomed everything else), but I really wish she'd stop bringing stuff altogether. We don't have a lot of room, and most of the stuff she brings is super outdated and of dubious origins. But you know MIL's- you can tell them things till you're blue in the face and they'll never listen to you. (Well, my MIL, anyway)

I'd feel better about the jumper if it was the kind you installed in a doorway, and not a flimsy frame, and the springy thing looks like it's WAITING to pinch someone.

I think I'm just beast rehoming this too. We have two large breed dogs,a dn Ic an see this as a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

ok, im totally spacy today and keep missing important info in posts... ours was a doorway jumper, lol.

i woudl definitly be checking for recalls on a frame one.

i feel you about the dogs, we had 2 german shepherds, and ds got spun around more than once, lol


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We have one (sounds like the same as what you have) & ds LOVED it. It is the only baby holding device we ever used but it was fabulous for a few months when he loved being upright but couldn't do so on his own. I don't know how the spring could pinch anybody - it's nowhere near the baby when he's in it & you'd have to have your hand right on it while he's bouncing to get pinched. We have a gsd & she won't go near him when he's in it - way too much unpredictable movement for her!


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

We had a Jumparoo which is similar to what you describe but our springs were covered. It was the only baby holder we had too and ds loved it. We needed the frame type because our house is "open plan" and doesn't have any doorways downstairs.


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

If you know the brand you should be able to contact the company and get a user's manual. I've been able to do so for stuff dating back ten years or so. The company can also tell you if there's been a recall on it. There's actually an advantage to older product in that way, the product has had so much use by so many people that any issues are already known.

I get a lot of stuff at thrift stores and as hand-me-downs, and my general guideline is that if I cannot get the users guide, or at least confirmation from the company that there's been no recall, I don't use it. Maybe I'm over-cautious, but there can be safety issues to products that aren't obvious by looking at them.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

^^^ That's a good rule of thumb!

(Although I think we've committed to finding it a new home. I DON'T trust one of my dogs around it- she's a puppy and is pretty spazmodic)


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ceili* 
We had a Jumparoo which is similar to what you describe but our springs were covered. It was the only baby holder we had too and ds loved it. We needed the frame type because our house is "open plan" and doesn't have any doorways downstairs.

We had this, too, and the girls loved it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valsblondies (Jul 1, 2009)

We had a jumparoo and ds LOVeD it and I never felt it was a safety issue


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Ive used one for all 4 of my boys. Never had a problem with safety.
My oldest LOVED it the other 3 were ok. It was one of the few items they liked to do while I showered or scrubbed thefloors.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

My son absolutely loved his jolly jumper (as did I as a baby). It was nice and secure with it velcro'd snuggly around his tummy. As well as well secured above the door frame
Here is a shot of him having fun in his: http://s90.photobucket.com/albums/k2...sFeb070365.jpg


----------

